# PLEASE HELP...what materials do I need to make rhinestone templates (cheapest) with cameo



## jdelgado (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got my silhouette cameo, I've played around a little with some vinyl, needless to say I still need some practice. But my main goal is to start a small rhinestone shirt business, can someone please tell me what and where to buy the materials needed for making the templates and the differences in all the material that you can use. I'm ready and excited to get started but have nothing to get started with besides my cutter and some stones. I've watched several videos and the process looks pretty easy (hope it will be with the correct materials). Someone can you please help me????? Thank you in advance


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jdelgado said:


> Just got my silhouette cameo, I've played around a little with some vinyl, needless to say I still need some practice. But my main goal is to start a small rhinestone shirt business, can someone please tell me what and where to buy the materials needed for making the templates and the differences in all the material that you can use. I'm ready and excited to get started but have nothing to get started with besides my cutter and some stones. I've watched several videos and the process looks pretty easy (hope it will be with the correct materials). Someone can you please help me????? Thank you in advance


There are basically two kinds of rhinestone template material... Flock and Green Rubber... 

Most find the Flock is the easiest to work with but a little more expensive than the green rubber... Given the ease of use and layering ability with the Flock most prefer to use it... You have StickyFlock ( Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. ) which is the most popular but there is Wonder Flock ( Digital Art Solutions ), Rock It Flock ( KNKUSA.com- Computerized Cutting Systems and Supplies at Klic-N-Kut ) which is the same exact product as Wonder Flock they just call it something different and there other brands of rhinestone flock material as well...

On the green rubber side of things... You have the Hartco 425 sandblast material ( Sign Warehouse - Vinyl Cutters for Sign Making, Garment Decoration, Wide Format Color Printers, Car Wrapping and Laser Engravers ) and a similar type material but thinner which might be better suited for a Cameo which you can get from Speciality Graphics ( Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more )

Of course there are lots of different suppliers for all these materials than the ones I listed but you will find they are all roughly within a couple dollars of one another on pricing... In other words if you look at StickyFlock from Supplier A you will likely see pricing the same or very close to it from Supplier B...

Hopefully that helps get you headed in the right direction....

You will want to do some small test cuts though... to see how large of holes you should be cutting for the template material and stones you are using... That is usually the first step... I use Flock material and cut holes at 3.4mm for ss10 and 2.9 mm for ss6 stones...

Kevin


----------

